# sex after birth -- is it better for you than before?



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

The experience of giving birth has gotten me thinking a lot more about the relationship between vaginal birth and vaginal intercourse. I'm a sex educator by profession (although mostly my work is about teaching healthy sexuality to college students).

My theory is that "society" tells us sex will be worse after a vaginal birth. (in terms of both pleasure and frequency.) But at least for me, while babies aren't very good for sexual frequency







, vaginal sex is both more comfortable and more pleasurable since I gave birth. (Once I was well healed, of course.)

I think it's really interesting if this is one more area where there's "good news" about women's bodies, women's relationships with their partners, and vaginal birth, yet all the media tells us is bad and scary news.

Are there others who would agree that for them, intercourse became more pleasurable after having given birth vaginally? Or am I the only one?

Feel free to reply either publicly or by private message if you prefer.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

This caught my eye because sex is so so much better for me now than before I had my kids. I think for different reasons though. I don't really think it has much to do with the actual birth but more my hormones. I first started reaching O while I was pregnant and now it happens all the time. I am 27 years old and never ever thought this would start happening for me. And all because of being pregnant









I know this wasn't exactly what you were looking for but thought it might be helpful. I hope I stayed within the UA


----------



## indigosky (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieB* 
I first started reaching O while I was pregnant and now it happens all the time. I am 27 years old and never ever thought this would start happening for me. And all because of being pregnant









Fascinating, I love it! So you never reached O at all before you were pregnant? Or you couldn't reach O from intercourse alone, and now you can?

To me these are important conversations about sexuality after birth (and how they are related!) -- it seems to fit well within the guidelines to me!


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
Fascinating, I love it! So you never reached O at all before you were pregnant? Or you couldn't reach O from intercourse alone, and now you can?

To me these are important conversations about sexuality after birth (and how they are related!) -- it seems to fit well within the guidelines to me!

I rarely reached O before and it was A LOT of work! lol And never ever from intercourse. Now it happens from intercourse every time, without a lot of effort. Sorry if this is too much info. lol I actually have a thread about it somewhere on here. I was so worried this wonderful "side effect" of pregnancy would stop once I gave birth. Well it definitely didn't







And as you can imagine, since this is all new to me, my sex drive is through the roof. DH is in heaven!

Giving birth has been nothing but wonderful for my sex life!


----------



## babygirlie (Jun 4, 2009)

no, i was too tight before and now I'm even tighter. dh told me he read that episiotomies can make you smaller and he was worried about that and he was right. It was never frequent but now it's like once every couple months. But I've always had a high sex drive and still do I just chose the wrong spouse and vangina I guess.


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

I think its less about vaginal birth and more about hormones. Or the idea of stolen moments with your honey while the kids are sleeping.....









Because things are quite good here and I have had 2 cesareans.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

I also find it easier to achieve O since giving birth


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I think its less about vaginal birth and more about hormones. Or the idea of stolen moments with your honey while the kids are sleeping.....









Because things are quite good here and I have had 2 cesareans.

Congratulations. You're the first c-section mom I've heard say that. I've talked to quite a few moms who had vaginal births and whose sex lives improved, but never a mom who had a c-section (or more than one). Of course, I've known women who had their babies both ways, and whose sex lives stayed about the same or got worse. There's definitely no guarantee, either way.

For me, my sex life got a lot better when I met dh. I wanted more sex and enjoyed sex more than I had in a long, long time - if ever. Since I had dd1 (my second section), it's been really, really up and down. Since I had ds2, there have been a lot more downs, but that section caused extensive numbness in my abdomen and pelvis, and it definitely took its toll on my sexual enjoyment.

It is coming back (the enjoyment, I mean - the numbness hasn't changed), though...it's just been much, much too slow for my liking.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

it definitely got better for me. i had a pointy part on my ischial spine (which i don't know how to spell) which made some positions and some partners' penis piercings painful. dd1 bent/broke that, and so sex felt much better afterwards. i also noticed that my g spot was easier to stimulate after giving birth, even more so after dd2, and that orgasm was easier to reach in positions other than my favorite one. i was in a crappy marriage though, and so didn't get to practice enough. i did find though, that the changes in my appearance, like sags and stretch marks, impacted my sex life- i was insecure about my body in different ways than before.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

Much better. Not only is my G-spot lower and gets better stimulation, my orgasms are longer, better, and easier to have.

I also feel sexier, even though I have some stretch marks, I feel more self-confident after having a child.

Oh, and I don't do Kegels much (ok, never,lol), so I Know I don't feel the same as before, but dh is fine with that, no complaints!


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

Totally agree, so so much better since having children.

Gspot much more easily stimulated, orgasms happen so much more easily, everything utterly totally wonderful despite what media tells us about needing to be tight and neat, I have scar tissue all through one side of my labia from two second degree tears that both went upwards instead of down and things are not like they were before giving birth at all but in the most wonderful way.


----------



## lynsage (Jul 13, 2004)

I didn't finally find my g-spot (well, actually, DH found it for me) until well after I had given birth to my first baby. Vaginal intercourse with a man felt MUCH better for me after having a vaginal birth- throw in the G-spot discovery when I met DH and it's stellar


----------



## Mama2Cesca (Jan 1, 2002)

I have had three c-sections. I think my sex life has stayed the same/gotten better in a lot of ways. However most of the ways it has gotten better have to do with getting older, being sexual partners for such a long time, etc.







However I really hate my c-section over hang. It is so gross and it doesn't help that I need to lose about 50lbs.







We assumed our sex life very soon after all the births(my idea) and there was never any pain.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I actually had a really hard time with sex after giving birth. Both times (there wasnt a lot of time between pregnancies)

I couldnt get out of my own head. I had two totally natural vaginal births, the first one of which I needed 3 stichtes. I could not seperate the use of my vagina from that to ultimate pleasure, and it really effected how much I enjoyed sex. I still have a hard time sometimes.


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

At first it got worse because my ex demanded things his way and was not open to changing the routine to include things that brought me pleasure too. He was also always very rough and I think that I wasn't quite as deep as I used to be or something because it hurt more and he just wouldn't understand that.

Now with a partner who is invested in my pleasure plus the confidence of maturity, it's the best ever!

(I had two vaginal births in my 20s and I'm mid-30s now.)


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Better here too and I had a caesar. I think it was more about pregnancy for me. It seemed to finally get rid of the lingering side effects of the OCP.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

I've had one vaginal birth. I never had any problems (since DH) with Oing, but I notice that nowadays I'm more able to do so from vaginal stimulation only, which was a rarity before the birth. DH likes it better, I was too muscular before and now I'm softer.

Funny, I was worried about it too, before giving birth.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Two vaginal births.... I wouldn't say sex is better now, but it's definitely not worse.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SubliminalDarkness* 
Two vaginal births.... I wouldn't say sex is better now, but it's definitely not worse.

That. It hasn't really changed much.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

It got [a lot] better for me after the first birth, but it's been holding steady since (except for hormonal issues lately).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Barbie64g said:


> Quote:
> 
> I could not seperate the use of my vagina from that to ultimate pleasure,
> I went through something similar for opposite reasons. I've really struggled with my vagina _only_ being used for pleasure. When we're going through a rough patch, because I'm tired or breastfeeding (I _so_ wish I were one of those women who enjoys sex as much when breastfeeding, but it's painful at first, and then uncomfortable for a long time), I get kind of mad...at dh, but mostly at my body. It's hard to handle the fact that my vagina works just fine as a sex toy...and doesn't work at all for what _I_ wanted it to do.


----------



## andisunshine (May 2, 2006)

Worse, way worse. I had O with vaginal intercourse about 95% if the time before birthing my first. After he was born, 0% of the time. It's been that way for about 5 years now and it sucks.

I did have stitches with my first and was hoping things might get rearranged after my second was born but he ended up a c-section and I still don't O. Manually it takes a lot of work.


----------



## rhianna813 (Apr 3, 2009)

My feedback is that before giving birth my vagina was fairly tight. This had pluses and minuses. For DH and previous BF's it was ideal. For me it meant having to go slowly and sometimes discomfort during sex. It also made cervical exams more uncomfortable.

After birth I was way stretched out. Too much. It was not good for sex and we were both upset about it. After time and some kegals, things tightened up again and seem to be in a happy middle ground. And sorry if this is graphic but DH has said prebaby my vagina had ridges and now it is smooth, which takes away from the stimulation. I thought that was interesting.

All in all though the sex has been amazing because we know, trust and love each other - and this grows more each year. And we don't take time for sex for granted anymore either LOL And when things seem different or not good, we found ways to try new things to make the whole experience better. Yeah for new things!

Rhianna


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
My theory is that "society" tells us sex will be worse after a vaginal birth. (in terms of both pleasure and frequency.) But at least for me, while babies aren't very good for sexual frequency







, vaginal sex is both more comfortable and more pleasurable since I gave birth. (Once I was well healed, of course.)

I think it's really interesting if this is one more area where there's "good news" about women's bodies, women's relationships with their partners, and vaginal birth, yet all the media tells us is bad and scary news.

Are there others who would agree that for them, intercourse became more pleasurable after having given birth vaginally? Or am I the only one?

I agree that "society" puts that thought in our heads. For us, we acknowledged that things might change, and went into it with an open mind.

I didn't get to have a vaginal birth, but I made it to 10 and spent hours pushing... DH says he prefers the way things are now. Physically, things are the same for me. I think the emotional side of intercourse has changed--we are more intense now. I think 1) decreased frequency (I too am one of those that CANNOT comfortably have sex when breastfeeding); and 2) surviving DD's birth, hospitalization, and first 20 months together have made us more emotionally connected re. sex.

I think we (not we on MDC but we as humans) really underestimate the impact the birth of a child has on an engaged, loving parent. Its sort of unfathomable to me, and I think it affects the whole family relationship, including the parents' sexual relationship.


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Better for me, definitely!


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes, I have definitely noticed that it's better than it was before my VBAC 5 months ago. Without getting into details that would violate the UA, I will just say that the apparent difference in architecture has only been an improvement instead of being to my (or my husband's) detriment. My twins were a c-section, and I was so physically uncomfortable and just plain old not in the mood for months and months after their birth. The difference this time around has really been a pleasant surprise!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

No change here really. Things were a bit looser shortly after the birth - not in a good way - but everything went back to normal over time.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

better for me after dd2 (VBAC) but not as good as pre-dd1 (c/s). Of course back then, it was different. I was younger, I was dating, having a good old time.









I'm a lot happier in my marriage now in general then I was after dd1, and have been pretty much since dd2. I do think it has something to do with the whole sex/ birth cycle though. It's a powerful thing for me.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a 4th degree tear with DD1. Our first attempts at penetration (about 8 weeks out) were unbearably painful. It took 4 months for it to be tolerable, and 6 months to be pleasureable. Now, however, it's WAY better than it ever was pre-kids (and I've been nursing or pregnant since my first birth). I do think some of that is physical changes after the birth. I suspect some of it is also hormonal.

Some of it is also my relationship with DH. I fall more in love with him every day watching him father our girls. Our connection is much more intense now than it was prekids (and we were together 12 years total and married 7 of them before kids).

Some of it is also related to tta/ttc. We spent our first years of having sex actively tta. It was a source of much stress and concern on my part, and definitely interfered with our sex life. Then, we spent 2 years actively ttc DD1, including fertility treatment (oh the irony).


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Congratulations. You're the first c-section mom I've heard say that. I've talked to quite a few moms who had vaginal births and whose sex lives improved, but never a mom who had a c-section (or more than one).

I'm another one. 2 c/s- one after full dilation and hours of pushing, one after a scheduled due to medical need (we had planned for a VBAC at a birth center but I developed severe pre-eclampsia). Sex is def better now than before kids, but in my case I think it is being older, more comfortable with my husband and us just knowing each other better. I don't think the c/s specifically helped.


----------



## LoMaH (May 21, 2007)

Another one here who finds sex better post-birth (2 vaginal) than pre. I was too tight for my own pleasure.
I just wish the rest of me (abs, rear, etc.) remained in the prebirth condition, ah, such is life.


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotus.blossom* 
I think its less about vaginal birth and more about hormones. Or the idea of stolen moments with your honey while the kids are sleeping.....









Because things are quite good here and I have had 2 cesareans.

I agree.. one cesarean here and things are just as good as, if not better than, before (and it was always really good for me pre-pregnancy/pre-baby).


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kijip* 
I'm another one. 2 c/s- one after full dilation and hours of pushing, one after a scheduled due to medical need (we had planned for a VBAC at a birth center but I developed severe pre-eclampsia). Sex is def better now than before kids, but in my case I think it is being older, more comfortable with my husband and us just knowing each other better. I don't think the c/s specifically helped.

I actually think it's going better for me these days, but I'm sure it has to do with the relationship status and increasing age (for me, at least, my libido went down as I aged, but my sexual satisfaction went up, overall).

Having had multiple c/s, in two different marriages, and at different stages of our relationships, I know the sections have been detrimental. (If nothing else, the nerve damage screwed things up in a big way.)

I learn something new about the effects of c/s here (MDC) all the time. Even though I try not to fall into the trap of thinking my experiences are universal, I still do it a little, and it's good to be reminded that they're not.


----------



## Emmeline II (Feb 16, 2006)

Better for me. I had issues with pain and the feeling the "head" kept getting caught up in there; it went away after the birth of #1.


----------



## Bebe's Mom (Jun 10, 2010)

I am another c/s mama and I see not much difference, but if I had to say, definitely better. I agree that it is mostly hormones, although I have noticed that things seem to have been rearranged a bit. When I was prego, I definitely had some raging hormones, and my poor DH tried to keep up with me...We never had any problems with sex prepregnancy and enjoyed it often.


----------



## lafemmedesfemmes (Nov 16, 2003)

before my first birth, i had orgasms easily, and enjoyed sex just fine.

after my first vaginal birth, things were about the same, once my minor tear healed.

after my second vaginal birth, once another minor tear healed, sex was astoundingly better, especially considering how orgasmic i was before my first birth. dh says that i don't feel much different to him, perhaps a bit tighter, but for me, whatever happened during that birth really changed things for me. i wonder what the difference is? i didn't expect that at all!

after my third vaginal birth, sex was the same as after my second birth-- amazingly good... and i didn't have to wait for any tears to heal!









christina


----------



## june'smom (Nov 8, 2003)

After dd1, I had one small tear that the midwife stitched up too tightly. Sex was not comfortable for me, and dh said it was different for him too.
I tore with ds also (about 2 years later), but let it heal naturally and things went back to "normal" for me.

Dh did say that after having kids, I have a spot (very small-think pin head) that he says "bites" him. He tells me it is a very sharp, direct pain and only effects him in some positions. Don't know what causes it, but we just have to be a bit more careful.

Overall, sex is better for us, but I think it has more to do with our partnership improving than any physical thing.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

same? still good... however i don't go on for hours because it does get sore a lot faster. fwiw my partner is intact and that makes the biggest difference imo. oh and i had a 10lber


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

No, a vaginal birth didn't make intercourse particularly more comfortable for me, at least not in the specifically physical way you're asking about. No worse, no better. Dh did notice that I was looser after our eldest was born.

However in the long run I think the whole experience helped me lighten up and enjoy sex quite a bit, in a way I hadn't enjoyed it before.

My vagina being examined and poked and prodded repeatedly throughout pregnancy was just the start. Being on the table with feet up, private parts under a bright light does something to a person. Or me, anyway.

Then labor and delivery with strangers attending, allowing the L and D nurse to stick her fingers up my vagina periodically throughout the day, holding my knees up to my shoulders for everyone to see, I just had to get over my intense self-consciousness.

And to add humiliation on top of an already intensely self-conscious situation, there was the pooping while pushing that no one warned me about.














That took a long time to recover from.









Regardless, this all led to better sex!







I'd been forced to get comfortable with my sexuality and my reproductive system, I finally felt like a grown woman, and I was able to allow Dh 'in' in a way I hadn't before. There was a lot more to this metamorphosis than this, but suffice it to say, per the title of this thread, Yes, sex was better after birth than it was before birth.

Off to read the rest of the responses.


----------



## Roxswood (Jun 29, 2006)

I wonder how much your experience of birth affects things? It seems obvious that it would but I don't want to jump to that conclusion iyswim.

I had two idyllic home births that left me feeling so empowered, strong and womanly and I couldn't wait to dtd with dh afterwards. I think we waited 10 days first time round and only 5 or 6 the second time around. Both times I had a small second degree tear that was left unstitched and healed naturally. The first time around it was uncomfortable to a small degree afterwards altho I still got a lot of pleasure out of it but the second time all the old scartissue tore open and healed much more quickly and better and I've had no pain there since about a week after her birth.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

*journeymom* is on to something. For me, it was the fact that DH finds me more (or at least equally) attractive after everything he saw/did for me that makes us more bonded, and consequently more intimate.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Dh couldn't keep his hands off me after I gave birth to our oldest... apparently he was quite impressed.







That probably had something to do with it...


----------



## nomadsindiansaints (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sparklefairy* 
At first it got worse because my ex demanded things his way and was not open to changing the routine to include things that brought me pleasure too. He was also always very rough and I think that I wasn't quite as deep as I used to be or something because it hurt more and he just wouldn't understand that.

Now with a partner who is invested in my pleasure plus the confidence of maturity, it's the best ever!

(I had two vaginal births in my 20s and I'm mid-30s now.)

Yup.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

definitely better...and better and better following my 5 natural homebirths. One thing that was a great surprise was that my nipples/breasts became SO much more erotically available (before BF, I just didn't have much sensation one way or the other)--to the point that nipple stim alone has sometimes brought the Big O for me. Wonderful. Actual intercourse and all else also just got better and better.

HOwever, my last birth was an emergency csec and it did have a negative effect on my pleasure. Well, it took a year before I was even willing to have sex (PTSD), and at first it was painful, actually in my scar, with penetration. I have been single for years now (so I haven't have sex with anyone else







) so I have no idea if that is different. I do know that with my self-induced pleasure I seem to have returned to my pre-csec abilities to have incredibly great O's when I want to. Besides physical healing, I think I've also healed emotionally in ways that have positively affected my sexuality. Perhaps one day I will have a partner again and will discover whether I've also healed from the pain in my scar that occurred during the early times after returning to intercourse a year after my csec...it could happen!


----------



## babyjelly (Jan 12, 2008)

Different.
After the first, there was some tenderness for a while...I had several small tears requiring one or two stitches each. After that healed, things actually went downhill with my h as our marriage fell apart. With my next couple of partners, after he left me, things felt great, and I was more willing to try new things.
After birth two, I was almost completely anorgasmic for a year and a half. Damage from a weird birth? Emotional damage? A really terrible second marriage? All of the above?
After the third birth, orgasm was much harder to acheive, but so much more worth it! Sex still wasn't great with my husband, who became increasingly abusive, until I left him. With the couple of partners since, things have been freakin incredible. Orgasm is still harder to achieve than pre-babies, but much more powerful. I'm far more adventurous than before kids, which is partly to do with age, and partly because I now know that my vagina can do awesome things








FWIW, none of my partners have ever noticed a difference in my vagina, whether comparing before and after my first birth or before and after subsequent births, except in the immediate pp period.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Better. Much better. I tore into my clitoral tissue, which hurt like a beach, and a little into my perineum, but after 7 weeks, I was able to have intercourse again. I didn't get any stitches anywhere. After a few more months, whammo! Orgasms like you wouldn't believe. I don't have orgasms during intercourse, at least not as intense as clitoral ones. But, I began ... er, ejaculating with my clitoral orgasms. Sorry if that's TMI. But yes, I much prefer post-baby sex. Awesome.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

could just be me being older but when I got with DH (age 29) I finally had a O for the first time. never did all those years of being sexually active with many many different partners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Sex is pretty much the same as before 5 vaginal births. It was good then and just as good or better now. I think the one thing that's changed is even though we have less time for sex with all the kids, we have gotten better connected emotionally because of going through the process of pg and birth together. I also think I've gotten more comfortable with my body in general and that's helped.


----------



## Brown Lioness (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Litcrit (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
My theory is that "society" tells us sex will be worse after a vaginal birth. (in terms of both pleasure and frequency.) But at least for me, while babies aren't very good for sexual frequency







, vaginal sex is both more comfortable and more pleasurable since I gave birth. (Once I was well healed, of course.)



Quote:


Originally Posted by *PPK* 
Much better. Not only is my G-spot lower and gets better stimulation, my orgasms are longer, better, and easier to have.

I also feel sexier, even though I have some stretch marks, I feel more self-confident after having a child.

Oh, and I don't do Kegels much (ok, never,lol), so I Know I don't feel the same as before, but dh is fine with that, no complaints!

Same here, nothing to add.


----------



## lovepiggie (May 10, 2009)

Sigh.

I feel envious of all you ladies!

Since the birth of DS (13 month old), DH and I..have yet to DTD. We've tried several times, and it has been incredibly painful for me. I had 3 degree tearing, and was stitched up, so I don't know if that's the cause or what. DTD was never really comfortable beforehand, and now it's just unbearable.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, but I think it's as much a functioning of our developing relationship as anything.


----------



## Zedzedzedzed (Jan 28, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indigosky*
> 
> The experience of giving birth has gotten me thinking a lot more about the relationship between vaginal birth and vaginal intercourse. I'm a sex educator by profession (although mostly my work is about teaching healthy sexuality to college students).
> 
> ...


----------



## Zedzedzedzed (Jan 28, 2013)

After many years of lovely clitoral orgasms I assumed the g spot was a myth or not in an accessible place for me, till I met my OH. G spot orgasms EVERY time we had sex, amazing! But then I got pregnant and haven't had one since. My son is 15months now and I'm 5 months pregnant again, still no sign of them. It's very upsetting, any advice? Has it moved? Where's it likely to have moved to and what can we do to try to reclaim my fab orgasms? Help please!


----------



## Zedzedzedzed (Jan 28, 2013)

G spot, not girls spit! Stoopid auto correct!


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, better, but I don't think that had anything to do with the births, except maybe in a bonding experience sort of way. I think it's more age (experience, maybe hormones too, increasing comfort and familiarity over the years, that sort of thing.) The births certainly didn't have a negative effect. This topic always makes me think of the theory that men are turned off (permanently) by seeing their babies born, some psychological thing. Definitely not true for my husband and me!


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

One birth so far, and yep, better.  I still don't O during penetration, but it feels waaaay more enjoyable. Fingers crossed that number 2 rearranges the furniture a bit more.


----------



## VanessaRose (Jul 30, 2015)

The sex is great, possibly even better than before, but I think this could partly just be because of my age and hormones changing. Ovulation is a really intense time for me now! :grin:


----------



## Tiffa (Mar 24, 2013)

Definitely better after. More sensitivity for sure. I don't know what does it, but thank goodness because before birth I had some struggles, as many other comments on here. I had an episiotimy and it took months for us to slowly get to the point where it wasn't painful. But after getting past that there have been no problems.


----------



## Kiki Pratama (Oct 17, 2016)

For make my sex life better I have tried almost every product on the market to tighten after giving birth to four children. I had given up hope when none of the products tightened like they had promised. I came upon myotaut serum and read the reviews. I was blown away by all the positive reviews and had to give it a try. I have been using it for a week every morning and it delivers what it promises! I felt a difference first time using it and my husband did too! This is the only product that works. I highly recommend to every mom.


----------



## Daniella45 (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes...we too faced same issues after gave birth... first i embracing using vagina but after my friend recommend myotaut serum to me, so I decided to gave it a try and its really good. After having 2 kids I was never the same until I try this myotaut serum, your husband also happy.


----------



## celeste_mom (Aug 17, 2016)

After my first birth I had really small tear, that didn't require stitching. But we waited like 4 or 5 weeks because I was so nervous and first weeks of motherhood was pretty difficult for me. I think after the birth sex was the same, no better, no worse. I wonder how it's gonna be when our twins will be born


----------



## cbt1960 (Apr 6, 2017)

my experience after birth was changed... after a clitorical O I needed almost an hour to be ready. again. it almost felt I was too sensitive to tolerate the touch.. 
that affected my marriage and it went downhill from there. my H did not want to wait.. even though I wanted to have sex again.
it pushed me to experiment by myself and test my reaction in me masturbating.. 

I am curious what other moms experience.... 

C.


----------

